# Fantasy 3 Car Garage



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

Hi All

I can't be the only person who thinks, money no object, what their ideal 3 car garage would be. I get this every time i see an advert for the Euromillions Lottery on TV! So, as I've just seen another one, i thought i would post mine up.

Rules are simple, 1 daily driver, 1 sunday driver, and the last is up to you 

Here are mine:

Daily Driver: Jaguar XFR

I really like how the Jag is different to the usual german alternatives. It would be perfect to travel to work in everyday. Comfy, but also very fast when you want it to be. Also, the sound of that 5 litre Supercharged V8 would keep me entertained all day long. Wouldn't be cheap to run everyday, but money no object, it would suit me just fine 










Sunday Driver: Aston Martin V12 Vantage

When I first saw this car, I made a noise very similar to a groan only made when SWMBO is involved, if you catch my drift  I find this car achingly beautiful. I have only ever seen one in the flesh, in the colour of the below picture, and had to be physically dragged away. "1 more minute!" i cried, but no, apparently 5 minutes was enough time to admire this car...










Final Car...

This is a really tough one. To begin with, I was in the Ferrari 458/Mclaren MP4-12c/V12 super cars ball park... then it hit me... It could only be...

The Mini










I learnt to drive in a 1.1L 1980 Mini Clubman, and I maintain that it was THE most fun I have every had in a car, and i have driven a Ferrari F430 around Silverstone! Broke my heart when she had to go, but the memory survives!

Hope you have enjoyed this, hope a few people will jump on the band wagon and post up their choices!

Cheers

Mike


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Weekend car - Honda Civic EG6









Weekend car #2 - Honda S2000









Daily car - Bowler Wildcat (incase there are leaves on the drive )









No real practicality, not much/no room for rear passengers etc.. just the way I like it


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Tough one that, I'd struggle to get it down to 3 tbh but here goes:

Family bus would be Audi RS6 (even as much as I don't like VAG cars)










Weekend mobile would be a Switzer Nissan GTR










And last but definitely not least would be a Ford RS200 Evolution (ideally in Group B spec)


----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

Nice choices gents, keep them coming


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Daily - R/Rover TDV8

Sunday - Ferrari F50

Up to you choice - original Fiat 500

:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

toy -f40/250gto 

daily -612 scag or jag xkr 'vert or 997 turbo 'vert :lolnotice the odd one out depends on family life)...

stupid- Caterham R500 superlight without the windscreen...


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

everyday car a citroen c6.
weekend car a triumph stag.
random choice car landy defender just incase it snows.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Every day car;

Series II Jaguar E-type 4.2 V12

Weekend car;

Caparo T1

Other choice;

The Ford pick-up from the expendables.

If I won the lottery any car I bought would be going straight to west coast customs! Expect the Jag


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm really getting into my american classics at the moment so..

Plymouth GTX really like the Barry Speed one.










Then back to modern day, Aston DBS










Audi RS6 in the Sepang Blue


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

It still staggers me that an old sh1tvic can appear in these lists...

Daily...








Aston Martin DBS

Toy #1








Land Rover 110 G4 Challenge Edition

Toy #2








Ford GT


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Old sh1tvic? Dew I'm surprised when I saw you post it wasn't - 

Daily - Ford Focus 1.6 TDCi
Weekend - Ford Focus 1.8 TDCi
Lets go bloody mental - Ford Focus 2.0 TDCi


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

now now chaps.. play nice..

great thread idea mike..

mine would be .......... drum roll please....

Daily
r35 GTR









Weekend toy
Aventador LP700-4









and the anything goes car.

Enzo!


----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

Some interesting choices again.

I think i might need to change my 3rd car, to this...

Ayrton Senna's Mclaren MP4-4... the most successful f1 car of all time


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

3 car choice hmmmm:

Daily: Nissan GTR (not sure whether it would be black,white or red)

Weekend'er: mk2 Ford Focus RS (in UG) with lots of modifications and silly high power 

3rd: would either be a RS6 (in blue) as BigMc said, or a VW transporter (in brown) with some tasty mod's too it aswel.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Bowler wildcat
Shellby cobra
Bugatti veyron


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

daily- 
gtr v-spec








weekender- aventador









other- Hennessey VelociRaptor 600










Power:
• 622 bhp @ 5,600 rpm

Performance:
• 0 - 60 mph: 4.9 sec.
• 1/4 mile: 12.9 sec. @ 106 mph

The VelociRaptor 600 Upgrade Includes:
• HPE 6.2L Twin Turbo System
• Twin Ball Bearing Turbochargers
• Dual Air-to-Air Front Mounted Intercoolers
• Stainless Steel Turbo Exhaust
• Dual 44 mm Wastegates
• Dual Blow-Off Valves
• Electronic Boost Controller
• Polished Inlet Piping
• Fuel System & Injector Upgrade
• HPE Engine Management Calibration
• Professional Installation
• Dash-Mounted Boost Gauge
• All Necessary Gaskets & Fluids
• Chassis Dyno Tuning & Road Testing
• Serial Numbered Dash & Engine Plaques
• Hennessey & VelociRaptor Exterior Badging


----------



## perfect1978 (Jun 11, 2011)

daily driver -mitsi evo 8or 9mr

sunday driver -porsche gt3 rs

final choice -ferrari enzo(summer use only)


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

choices choices too many choices

daily runabout

am virage in this colour










sundays fun car and just to go for a drive around the north yorks moors in this
alfa 8c










and finally for the special days


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

the amount of people who picked a GTR :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

to be chaffeured around in









for me to drive









an if i can fit into it :lol:


----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

Deano said:


> other- Hennessey VelociRaptor 600
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good god... could only be a Hennessey :lol:


----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

silverback said:


> to be chaffeured around in


I like your thinking!

This is the kind of thing i want to see, thinking outside of the box!


----------

